# Colombian Tarantulas New Species ***Must See***



## taranvan (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi, I'm delighted to inform I've found some breathtaking new species of tarantulas here in Colombia, basically right at my backyard.
I wish I could share with everyone of you the wonderful experience of actually going out there to the jungle and finding them. It is soooo much different than going to a pet store haha!

Anyways, please visit my site, look at the pictures, and please use the blog to leave a comment and give your insights.

These new tarantulas (most, as you will see a Xenesthis here) blew my mind, ESPECIALLY THE FIRST ONE with spinnerets almost as long as her abdomen! Hopefully they shock you as well.
























































Even giant scorpions can't escape the wrath of these gorgeous creatures.

http://www.colombiantarantulas.webs.com/


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 7, 2011)

That first one isn't even a tarantula...

Are you even qualified to claim that you've discovered new species?


----------



## taranvan (Feb 7, 2011)

Hhahahaha dood I'm just screwing around with the name claiming, take it easy.

Anyways, how could you possibly say the first one is not a Tarantula? the first one is the same one in the second and third picture.

Take a closer look, I'll bet my life it's a tarantula we need an expert here.


----------



## forrestpengra (Feb 7, 2011)

taranvan said:


> Hhahahaha dood I'm just screwing around with the name claiming, take it easy.
> 
> Anyways, how could you possibly say the first one is not a Tarantula? the first one is the same one in the second and third picture.
> 
> Take a closer look, I'll bet my life it's a tarantula we need an expert here.


It's a mygal I would bet but definitely not a tarantula


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 7, 2011)

taranvan said:


> Hhahahaha dood I'm just screwing around with the name claiming, take it easy.
> 
> Anyways, how could you possibly say the first one is not a Tarantula? the first one is the same one in the second and third picture.
> 
> Take a closer look, I'll bet my life it's a tarantula we need an expert here.


'Dood'...

It's a mygalomorph, as Forrest said.  It is *not* a tarantula, 'dood'.

I also was referring to the first *spider*, not the first *picture*.

So, where's that life you owe me?


----------



## Cure (Feb 7, 2011)

I agree with everyone here in saying that doesn't really strike me as a tarantula. Too small, for one, amongst a few other faults that may or may not go against you. Then again, I am only beginning the hobby. However, whatever the creature is, it's beautiful. ^^
Did you take it home and try to set it up? Maybe it will grow?


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 7, 2011)

Size isn't important regarding whether it's a tarantula or not, Cure. 

Take a look at any Cyriocosmus, Holothele, or Hapalopus species, among others.  There are some dwarf Aphonopelma species too.


----------



## taranvan (Feb 7, 2011)

Damnnnnn itt!!!!!!!!!! hahaha I guess I owe you a life... But sorry I'm keepin' mine


----------



## Cure (Feb 7, 2011)

xhexdx said:


> Size isn't important regarding whether it's a tarantula or not, Cure.
> 
> Take a look at any Cyriocosmus, Holothele, or Hapalopus species, among others.  There are some dwarf Aphonopelma species too.


Really?
Wow... I learn so much from you. ^^
What makes you say it's not a tarantula then? I'd love to see the differences that you do.

---------- Post added at 07:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 PM ----------

Also~
I'm pretty sure I'm wrong, but the last few pictures look very similar to the markings I see on the Pam. Nigricolor...? I can't find much info on them at all, so I doubt I'm right on this approach either.


----------



## taranvan (Feb 7, 2011)

Well, thanks Cure. It's a beauty nonetheless...Anyways, what can anyone tell me about the bluish spider?


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 7, 2011)

Spinnerettes are the main giveaway.  Mygalomorphs have long spinnerettes like that, not tarantulas.  Leg structure is another, but my terminology is so terrible I'll leave it at that and let someone more knowledgable take over.

BTW, here's a picture of a mature male Cyriocosmus ritae, to give an example of a dwarf species of tarantula:


----------



## taranvan (Feb 7, 2011)

xhexdx...Wow, thanks for letting me know about the spinnerets. I got too exited there with the whole new species thing.

Anyways, you seem pretty knowledgable about Tarantulas, the bluish one is a tarantula right?


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 7, 2011)

Yeah all the rest look like tarantulas to me...

...well, other than the last pic you posted.  That one's a scorpion.


----------



## taranvan (Feb 7, 2011)

hahaha yeap. Wow, this is so confusing, I'm searching for the difference between mygalomorphs and Theraphosidae and can't find!!!!!

Some people are even showing super hairy buff spiders and saying it's a mygalomorph!!!!!

HELP


----------



## dannyboypede (Feb 7, 2011)

9th pic looks Xenethis immanis to me...which is not a new species. Are you keeping any of these? If so, that is a pretty cheap Xenethis.

--Dan


----------



## taranvan (Feb 7, 2011)

Dan, what do you mean by cheap hahaha? You cracked me. No, I'm guessing it's skinny because it seems to be a male. Males are much thinner and puny.

Anyways no, I don't keep any, just go out to jungles to look for them. And yes, I knew it was Xenesthis.


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 7, 2011)

Cheap = free since you found it in the wild and didn't have to buy it.


----------



## AphonopelmaTX (Feb 7, 2011)

Just to be clear here, tarantulas are mygalomorphs too.  The family Theraphosidae belongs within the infraorder Mygalomorphae.  I urge anyone to download Robert Raven's "The spider infraorder Mygalomorphae (Araneae) : cladistics and systematics." for an in-depth treatment of the relationships within the mygalomorphs.  Yes, there has been many revisions and new information since it was published in 1985, but it will provide a good start to search for more publications regarding all the taxa discussed.

http://digitallibrary.amnh.org/dspace/handle/2246/955

The mystery mygalomorph with the long spinnerets looks to belong to the mygalomorph family Dipluridae.

- Lonnie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bobusboy (Feb 7, 2011)

This thread was a little pissant to begin with but those are some sweet spiders in the first few images.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Feb 7, 2011)

As stated, that first spider is some sort of mygalomorph, and the second one appears to be one too.


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Feb 7, 2011)

The first one is Ischnothele caudata. They are found through out Mexico, northern South America, and on many islands off the coast such as Trinidad. I currently have a small (50+) colony running in a large vase.


----------



## taranvan (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow guys thanks for the support and answers, I never imagined this thing would explode like this.

I'm still extremely confused!!!! People you're driving me insane here! Is the first spider a tarantula or not?????

If it is a new species, wouldn't we all just be assuming it's this and that, and that precisely these assumptions give space for it to be a new New World species?

I need some more answers.


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Feb 7, 2011)

taranvan said:


> Wow guys thanks for the support and answers, I never imagined this thing would explode like this.
> 
> I'm still extremely confused!!!! People you're driving me insane here! Is the first spider a tarantula or not?????
> 
> ...



It is not a tarantula. It is Ischnothele caudata. An extremely common and widespread Mygalomorph.

When referring to Mygalomorphs (in this case the family Dipluridae) we tend to be differentiating between the families with more primitive characteristics than Therasophidae such as having 2 booklungs instead of 4.


----------



## taranvan (Feb 7, 2011)

Ischnothele caudata it is! But why are there people saying Mygalomorphs are another name for Tarantulas and why does this spider look so similar to a tarantula. She's friggen hairy like a beast, she's buff, and even curled up just like a tarantula...

Anyways, anyone have any answers on what the brown-gold carapace with dark brown abdomen tarantula might be? And what about the gorgeous blue one?


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 7, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mygalomorphae

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theraphosidae

Specifically, look at the scientific classification on the right.


----------



## Leviticus (Feb 7, 2011)

AbraxasComplex said:


> The first one is Ischnothele caudata. They are found through out Mexico, northern South America, and on many islands off the coast such as Trinidad. I currently have a small (50+) colony running in a large vase.


What other colonies have you got hiding in those vases of yours. Those are beautiful spiders AC.


----------



## Fran (Feb 7, 2011)

Please, Theraphosidae is a sub family of Mygalomorphs...

Actually, the local name in South america of a regular big Theraphosid is, many times, "migala". (Migalomorphae )


----------



## taranvan (Feb 7, 2011)

Hahahahah Fran, I beg to differ. I practically live here in Colombia, "Vivo en Colombia, me llamo Daniel, me encantan las tarantulas y aranas especialmente," 

haha a bit of Spanish but the point is we don't call them "migala" here, not even remotely close. At least not here in Colombia. 

They call them "POLLAS" here because the people claim they eat their chickens...


----------



## Fran (Feb 7, 2011)

taranvan said:


> Hahahahah Fran, I beg to differ. I practically live here in Colombia, "Vivo en Colombia, me llamo Daniel, me encantan las tarantulas y aranas especialmente,"
> 
> haha a bit of Spanish but the point is we don't call them "migala" here, not even remotely close. At least not here in Colombia.
> 
> They call them "POLLAS" here because the people claim they eat their chickens...


They do in Venezuela,parts of Brazil,Argentina...


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 7, 2011)

The 'chicken spiders' are actually a species of Pamphobeteus.  Another species AbraxasComplex keeps communally...


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Feb 7, 2011)

Leviticus said:


> What other colonies have you got hiding in those vases of yours. Those are beautiful spiders AC.


I've had quite a few (centipedes, scorpions, tailless whips, etc.). Now I just have a few species of tarantula and Ischnothele caudata. Spiders tend to allow offspring to reach adulthood most other social inverts start seeing their offspring as food after a certain size.


----------



## taranvan (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes xhexdx...It's funny you mention Pamphobeteus because it's always a massive, and I mean massive Fortis or Nigricolor getting killed by the locals for murdering their chicks. And they're always yelling "maldita polla hijueputa" hahahaha meaning "damn tarantula!"

Aww, it gets me down when these things happen. In all honesty I feel admiration towards these wonrderful creepy crawlers...

I used to bring many tarantulas back and kept them in my house to study and observe them, but hey, I simply decided to leave them in their natural "terrarium" and just take pictures in my trips. I found the Megaphobema Robustum in El Choco but didn't have my camera handy to take pictures of it...this I regret even now.

She was stunning, about 1" leg span. Still a baby, but that orange and black color were so intense it made her look like Halloween. Anyways, I will post more pictures from other trips soon, everyone seems to like the subject.


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Feb 7, 2011)

xhexdx said:


> The 'chicken spiders' are actually a species of Pamphobeteus.  Another species AbraxasComplex keeps communally...


As we know them in the hobby yes, but according to the Chileans I know, including one I dated, most species that are large are quickly labeled arana polito. I'd always get confused by a Chilean customer I had here who would constantly tell me he could get his family to easily grab me Chicken Spiders whenever I wanted them. When he showed me some photos, they were typically male Grammostola spp., Pamphobeteus sp., and several other unidentifiable large brown MMs that they stopped for as they were crossing the road.


----------



## Bill S (Feb 7, 2011)

xhexdx said:


> Spinnerettes are the main giveaway.  Mygalomorphs have long spinnerettes like that, not tarantulas.


Check out the spinnerettes on Heterothele.  They're very long, look a lot like diplurids (another mygalomorph).  But generally speaking, that is an unusual feature in tarantulas.


----------



## Zoltan (Feb 8, 2011)

Fran said:


> Please, Theraphosidae is a sub family of Mygalomorphs...


Actually, Theraphosidae is a *family* of the infraorder Mygalomorphae, just like Nemesiidae, Antrodiaetidae etc.

A subfamily is e.g. Theraphosinae, Harpactirinae, Selenocosmiinae (in the family Theraphosidae). Note that family names always have the *-idae* ending while subfamily names have the *-inae* ending.


----------



## Fran (Feb 8, 2011)

Zoltan said:


> Actually, Theraphosidae is a *family* of the infraorder Mygalomorphae, just like Nemesiidae, Antrodiaetidae etc.
> 
> A subfamily is e.g. Theraphosinae, Harpactirinae, Selenocosmiinae (in the family Theraphosidae). Note that family names always have the *-idae* ending while subfamily names have the *-inae* ending.


Correct, family, not subfamily.


----------

